# How to find a good Freestyle class?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Anything to look out for? Or can I not really go wrong? 
Would it be okay if Soro's never taken a dog obedience course before?
Do classes usually focus on instructors teaching you to teach your dog freestyle appropriate tricks, or is there a certain level that all students are expected to start at?
What is a good class size?

I really have no idea what to look for because unlike Agility, Obedience, or any other dog sport really... There is no One Goal that everyone expects to reach. What I love about freestyle is every person and dog will get something different out of it. But because of that I can't even imagine what an instructor would do in the way of 'lesson planning.' 
Also, if anyone is in the area... I'm looking in Durham, NC, and I wouldn't be willing to drive further than 30ish minutes.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I've not done freestyle, so I don't have much to say, but...

Yes, it will be fine if you've not been thru basic obedience. From what I've seen from your videos, you're going to be WAY ahead of the game no matter what class you join. Bet on it, and be willing to accept that if you decide to join a class.

In some ways, I sort of disagree about how there's usually one goal in dog sports. I mean, on any given agility course, I can usually think up several ways of handling it, and none are really wrong. Freestyle disc is highly creative. Besides, half the fun is figuring out what works for your dog, which is unlikely to be the same thing that works for someone else's dog. Just food for thought.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! I don't think I'd be too far ahead in anything except basic obedience class and basic agility, but only because we've taken that class before. But I definitely have the foundation set and it definitely is a reason why I want to know more about how Freestyle classes are usually taught. If instructors are simply there to teach tricks then I might be a bit bored. But if they are able to take what a dog can already do (add a few new tricks, perhaps) and mainly focus on choreographing a routine, _that_ is something I cannot do on my own.

I can't seem to find ANY freestyle class in my area. I have a trainer friend who recommended I take an advance trick training class. I've emailed the lady in charge of the program asking for more details; no doubt Soro and I would have fun regardless. But I also want to know what the structure would be; not to sound big headed but I'm pretty confident in my trick training ability as is and although I would love to just be in a class setting and see different training styles, it's still not worth my money if I can do the 'tricks' part myself.

A part of me would love to get back into Agility; Soro was a rockstar at it, and we haven't done it in over four years. But since I just got a 'functional' dog back after two years of mystery lameness, I don't know if I want to risk any long term damage at this point in his life. Though I made a post about agility and impact on dog joints a while ago, and I do agree that a huge part of it is handling the dog well and teaching it to do the obstacles safely. I'm just not sure I can fully prevent any accidents or full throttle drive on the course; he just loves it and goes all out and I love that, but more room for accidents too.

And thanks for shedding some light on the other sports as well. I get tunnel vision and only think of the end goal sometimes; I've forgotten how much creativity and personality goes into ALL of these activities. 

Still trying to find some freestyle leads though! And maybe the trick training lady can direct me to a class!


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

Just did a quick Google search and found the World Canine Freestyle Organization. There is a list of USA clubs on their site, maybe one is near you.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! I just perused the website and nothing turned up for North Carolina


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I would say, from your posts, that you're above the level of the average beginner for freestyle. To compete, there are elements that you have to be able to perform, but to just learn, it's pretty much wide open for most owners. Many of the beginner moves start with simple spins, turns, heels, reverse, weave, etc then you perform those moves to music. MF trainers should and do provide training on 'tricks', but many of the tricks you see are only limited by the owner's imagination and the dog's ability. 

Musical Freestyle classes are still few and far between. There was a woman who drove 2.5 hours to get to our class every week. I did find one in Raligh with a google search. http://www.dogtrainingraleighnc.net/Group_Classes/canine_musical_freestyle.html 

If Raleigh is too far, there are tricks you can pick up from trainers like Pat Miller, etc. You can also do a search to see if there is a workshop coming to an area within driving distance. And there is a yahoo group for WCFO where you can get more information about competition rules and trainers in your area. 

If you would rather do online classes, I have a link I can send you. I can't speak for the quality of the class, but it might be an option.

One additional point. A lot of MF is composed of the moves listed above, with some targeting for distance work. If you look at Carolyn Scott's routines with Rookie, you find that she is really only using 4 basic moves through the routine. She capitalized on the moves that came naturally to Rookie and just finessed them so she had good finishing positions after each move, seamless transitions and simple cues. The rest was good choreography and a dog who enjoyed what he was doing. The new style of competition involving tricks, is more complicated. In their routines, they are going for the wow factor, but the better ones have finessed their cues and smoothed out transitions from move to move, so it appears more seamless.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I was just about to recommend Teamworks dog training but 3doglady beat me to it. We did an obedience class with them when Faolan was a pup and they're very good trainers! We plan to go back there for a CGC class at some point.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I may have been willing to drive to Raleigh but unfortunately all three class times conflict with work. 

And 3doglady, I COMPLETELY agree about having a smooth, simple, polished dance routine... versus the tricks. Rookie's routine was the first MF vid I ever saw and it remains one of my favorites. My number one favorite is the routine with that guy and his aussie doing a painter 'story'; that one has a lot more pizazz but the tricks did not ruin the fluidity of the dance, which is what amazes me. But yeah, everything you said is true. What impresses me about Carolyn and Rookie's is, as you put it, Rookie's strengths and personality really shine through. As I was watching it I thought, "oh, Soro can do that, and that, and that..." But the way it flows so seamlessly... to me THAT video is as close as any dog and human can get to actually dancing with each other. 

I miiight be interested in an online class. For me, the benefit of taking an actual class is having an instructor help with the "move to the music" part. It's like I have all the parts of a routine lying around, could use some polishing, but really I just don't know how to put it all together.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with you on the benefits of a classroom. It's nice to have input from the trainer and others in the class, when you're not sure how to shape a move, or perfect it for that matter, as well as input on choreography and transitions. My original instructor taught with competition in mind, so most of our classes were repetition drills where we would focus on 3 or 4 moves and just work them until they felt comfortable and fluid. Many times, we walked routines without the dogs, but the biggest benefit was the various techniques we used to perfect positions, timing, hind-end awareness, alignment, etc. Leann's finishing positions and cues are pretty good.

This summer I participated in a freestyle class at a 5 -day dog camp. The trainer at the campwas not into competition though she had previously trained with Carolyn. From her, I learned easier ways to approach moves, learned a few new moves, but most importantly, she taught me how to enjoy myself on the floor. I was too rigid and my focus was on the techniques. She looked at me and said, "This is the light of your life. Why aren't you showing that on the floor?". Once I lightened up and had fun with it, I was surprised at how well things came together, and how much more Leann enjoyed dancing.

I hope you do get to make it to a class. I hate it when the one class you want is only available when you aren't!

The link for the on-line class is http://www.poisedforsuccessfreestyle.com/ 
My previous instructor said she is a great instructor, has a lot of experience in competitive freestyle, very approachable and helpful.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Thanks guys!! I may have been willing to drive to Raleigh but unfortunately all three class times conflict with work.


Did you click "To Register"? There are future class times for 2013 listed for Tuesdays at 6pm. If those don't work, you can email them about it and see if they plan on offering other classes at different times.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

GUYS GUYS GUYS! I just signed up for the December 15th advance class here: http://www.durhamkennelclub.com/FreeStyle/FreeStyle.php?content=classes

I have NO IDEA what that means, but I'm just going to show up with my dog and some cash. I'm not sure if they're going to contact me to see if I'm qualified or whatnot, but the way I see it there will be freestyle happening in my area and I WILL find a way to be a part of that!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

That's great news. I'm glad you found a venue to work with. 

If you want to 'shape-up' before the class, try practicing straight-line routines (20-40 feet) of heel, turns, weaves, about turns, right turns, etc. Just go back and forth to make sure you have smooth transitions between basic moves, then add 270 deg turns, side steps, side passes, etc. as you feel comfortable. Honestly, this was a lot of what we did in the beginning. Just back and forth, back and forth to music, making sure we had a good flow and smooth transitions. It will help with your cues too.

Oh, and practice right side heels also.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

3doglady said:


> That's great news. I'm glad you found a venue to work with.
> 
> If you want to 'shape-up' before the class, try practicing straight-line routines (20-40 feet) of heel, turns, weaves, about turns, right turns, etc. Just go back and forth to make sure you have smooth transitions between basic moves, then add 270 deg turns, side steps, side passes, etc. as you feel comfortable. Honestly, this was a lot of what we did in the beginning. Just back and forth, back and forth to music, making sure we had a good flow and smooth transitions. It will help with your cues too.
> 
> Oh, and practice right side heels also.


Thanks! Good advice and I will definitely get practice in! He regularly 'heels' (read: not formal heeling but stays by my side) on the right and on the left. 
Though, perhaps I shouldn't count my chicks before they hatch... The VP of the organization contacted me and asked me about my dog's training background; beginner is full and only a few spots are open in advance. I sent her a description as well as some photos and videos. I hope we're qualified for the advance class!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm excited for you. What a great opportunity!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

WE'RE IN! I just got the email tonight! WHOOHOOOO! I can't wait for Saturday! 

Aaaaaand I'm already lost too:
"Please, also bring your metronome, set to your dog’s BPM ready to go. You will be using this during different parts of class."

What? One of these? Set to my dog's hearbeat?









No idea. But still. EXCITED

Also: "This class will focus on why our technical training goal is the virtuosity of movement, but our performance goal is artistically expressed movement, creating a vocabulary to choreograph with music our own performance test."

Still lost. BUT WHO CARES.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

huh a metronome. I don't think BPM necessarily refers to heartbeat but maybe some kind of rhythm for the dog?

I mean that's what a metronome would be used for right? To keep a steady rhythm. Freestyle is kinda like a dance isn't it? so maybe that metronome is to help with the choreography? Maybe also use it to pick out music to match the routine? I have no clue since the only time I've really used a metronome is for piano.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I just found out that it's supposed to match the speed at which the dog trots! Scouring my friend list for a metronome


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Canyx said:


> I just found out that it's supposed to match the speed at which the dog trots! Scouring my friend list for a metronome


BPM means *Beats Per Minute. * 

Using a metronome is a carryover from Equine Dressage to Music. A lot in canine freestyle is carried over from the horse competitions. The BPM are determined by the gaits used.

Same thing in Canine freestyle. Typical gaits used - at least at the beginning - are walk (4-beat), trot (2-beat) and canter (3-beat) and they will each have a different BPM.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Poly! I knew what bpm stood for but I thought it applied to heartrate at first!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations!

We didn't use a metronome, but it will be very helpful in selecting and working through moves and keeping a steady pace. It's will also be useful in gauging what pace does or doesn't work for your dog as well as how to work through periods when your dog is off beat. When your ready to select your music, knowing the tempo your dog is comfortable with will be key to a successful routine. Too fast or too slow and both you and your dog may get lost in it.


----------

